# Do you drink?



## Arnold (Dec 1, 2001)

Do you drink beer or any type of alcohol?

If so, how often?

Don't lie!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 1, 2001)

I reserve the right to remain silent


----------



## THE_GAME (Dec 1, 2001)

I used to drink quite a bit last year. But now I haven't really been drinking at all. I had a half a corona on thanksgiving and drank 1 beer about a month ago when I went 4-wheeling with my friend.  I don't really like to drink anymore, everyonce in a while it's ok but I just don't like how it kills brain cells and makes you fat.

The Game


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 2, 2001)

BEER.  It's what's for dinner.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2001)

I drink beer! 

usually Budweiser


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2001)

I drink anything but peach schnapps and baileys....but not all the time of course


----------



## Pitboss (Dec 2, 2001)

I haven't been drinking but as soon as Football season started I've had a few beers mostly.  I usually go out for a steak dinner twice a week and have a Bass Ale... so I guess 2 to 3 beers a week...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 2, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> I usually go out for a steak dinner twice a week and have a Bass Ale...



  One of my two favorites......along with Newcastle.


----------



## roadrunner (Dec 2, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I drink anything but peach schnapps and baileys....but not all the time of course



Heard about the peach scnapps ordeal...bailey's too?? 

Don't let her healthy facade fool ya...she lives on pina coladas!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 2, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by roadrunner *_
> 
> 
> Heard about the peach scnapps ordeal...bailey's too??
> ...



 You're ruining my angelic reputation


----------



## susiQ (Dec 2, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> You're ruining my angelic reputation



Yeah, that'll be the day!!!!!!!!!!!  Ha!!!!!

I am a lush....well, I used to be.  I like girlie stuff like wine coolers and madras' (spelling?-vodka, cranberry, o.j.).  I am such a light weight...  BEER is gross!!!!!!!!!!!!  I haven't really drank in 4 ever...actually last night I had a few sips of a wine cooler (b/c there wasn't anything else I wanted to drink in the fridge)...which was the first in awhile.  Well, this weekend will change it all...I have a few "get togethers" to go to so.....just call me the lush!!!!!!  I am such a child.


----------



## SmokinRob (Dec 2, 2001)

Well i dont usually drink beer, cause I dont like the bloated feeling my stomache gets, i drink scotch or bourbon.

But beer Is Cascade Draught

Scotch is Johnny Walker

Bourbon is Jim Beam or Jack Daniels.



SMOKIN


----------



## Ginni (Dec 2, 2001)

Smirnoff Ice..   yummy!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 2, 2001)

Ok NEWBY ALERT,that's moi...First day on the board.
Hi MBC,IAB,The Toninator,JoJo, who else is here???
To everybody else yes, HI!!!!!! and I'm a monkey...
Ok to answer the question,I will drink a beer every five months or so...
Therefor I do not qualify myself as a drinker...
Hard liquor,I guess I have an allergie to it,after a single swigg of the stuff I get the hiccups, I MEAN I GET THE HICCUPS SO MUCH IT HURTS... Again I stay away from it...
No jokes...
No big lost...


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 3, 2001)

Hi Monkey


----------



## Dero (Dec 3, 2001)

*Hi...*

Hi there... Hmmm,wazzzzzzzzup???
 This looks like it's a hot place to be...
We'll see.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Hi...*



> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> Hi there... Hmmm,wazzzzzzzzup???
> This looks like it's a hot place to be...
> We'll see.




 

This place is being taken over by monkeys!


----------



## Dero (Dec 3, 2001)

Hey IAB,why not,every time I saw MBC's avatar ,I was wondering what this was,now I know...impressive!!


----------



## Ginni (Dec 3, 2001)

Oh no the monkeys are taking over 

Welcome!!! 

And YES this is a hot and also happenin' palce     Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Dero (Dec 3, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Ginni *_
> Oh no the monkeys are taking over
> 
> Welcome!!!
> ...


Thanks Ginni,for the welcome!!!
Yes,another
 on two wheels... 
Don't worry,we are not harmfull,we might bit ,but we don't hurt


----------



## ac (Dec 3, 2001)

To answer the original question, yes i drink!! I drink mostly lager and vodka. I will totally out my head on drink at least once a week. On a good night i can drink about 10 pints and between 5 and 10 vodka and cokes. Usually feel pretty rough in the morning though!!

  to all newbies


----------



## Dero (Dec 3, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ac *_
> To answer the original question, yes i drink!! I drink mostly lager and vodka. I will totally out my head on drink at least once a week. On a good night i can drink about 10 pints and between 5 and 10 vodka and cokes. Usually feel pretty rough in the morning though!!
> 
> to all newbies


After all that drinking,don't you @ the  ?
How can you do that to your bod???
Ok,I'm no health freak(no insult meant) but with all that drinking 
All in fun,but...
Oh yeah Hi,hi,hot,hot,hi...
Ok,nuff smilleys for one thread,I think I will pass my kota...
Hmmmmm,I wonder if it will go???
We'll see.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 4, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> 
> After all that drinking,don't you @ the  ?
> How can you do that to your bod???



NO kidding!    I could not possibly drink all the booze without puking!!!  AC's a young guy though.  Us old folks can't drink like that...


----------



## EagleEye (Dec 4, 2001)

> Well i dont usually drink beer, cause I dont like the bloated feeling my stomache gets, i drink scotch or bourbon.



My kind of drinks! Glenlevit, JD, and sometimes Henessy.


----------



## gopro (Dec 4, 2001)

No...never had a drop of alcohol in my entire life! Long story......


----------



## ballast (Dec 5, 2001)

I usually have a sixer of either Corona or Labatt Blue every other night.Might sound like alot to some people, but it doesn't really affect my training.Maybe it's because I'm Irish.


----------



## ac (Dec 5, 2001)

i think to americans what i drink seems alot but in scotland it's not that much. In scotland we start drinkin from a young age, like 14, 15 or 16 so i've had alot of practice


----------



## ZONE (Dec 6, 2001)

2 beers a night Sun-Thursday, then 4-6 per night Friday and Saturday.  My new Favorite is Yingling Black and Tan...  Good Stuff


----------



## HickeyNC (Dec 6, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by ZONE *_
> 2 beers a night Sun-Thursday, then 4-6 per night Friday and Saturday.  My new Favorite is Yingling Black and Tan...  Good Stuff



Hey Zone, Where do they make Yingling? Is it american or and import. My roomate loves the stuff, they dont sell it here. I cant get it at my folks place in Ohio either.


----------



## ZONE (Dec 7, 2001)

I really don't know.  I can get it pretty much anywhere up here in Northern Virginia.  I never even heard about it until 3-4 months ago and I'm hooked, the only problem its about $10 a 12 pack.  Good stuff though.. worth it


----------



## HELLTACO (Dec 14, 2001)

I drinks even less dan deyoyo.


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 15, 2001)

COORS LIGHT<yes i know i,m a wus,but i left all those he** raising days behind me 3-4 tank wisers and i'm a teddy bear


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> COORS LIGHT<yes i know i,m a wus,but i left all those he** raising days behind me 3-4 tank wisers and i'm a teddy bear



That's what I drink too


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 15, 2001)

ah yes COORS LIGHT, the beer that makes for some interesting threads and post.   just remember,when you drink,dont drive,and when you drink i get prettier,ha


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 15, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> ah yes COORS LIGHT, the beer that makes for some interesting threads and post.



shhhh, don't tell my secrets


----------



## gopro (Dec 15, 2001)

water, diet coke, crystal light, my protein drinks...thats all I drink...what's my vice? Sex of course!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 17, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> ah yes COORS LIGHT, the beer that makes for some interesting threads and post.   just remember,when you drink,dont drive,and when you drink i get prettier,ha



Coors Light?  WHAT'S THE MATTER WITH YOU PEOPLE!?!?!?  If you're gonna drink a beer, drink a BEER.  

w8lifter...tsk tsk tsk....a Canadian girl drinking Coors Light?  I am speechless.


----------



## Ironguy (Dec 17, 2001)

*Used to!*

I used to drink the nectar of the grape quite often. My wife and I gave it up for a number of reasons.
1) My brother is an alcoholic and I had to wonder if I could be headed that way
2) The possible influence on our teenage kids
3) Too many empty calories


----------



## katana (Dec 17, 2001)

a hard cider every now & then


----------



## Tank316 (Dec 17, 2001)

baboon, so sorry,but  the last time i drank too much hard stuff, i threw a manhole cover around for frisbie,the cop,who i still get along with,said to put it back where i found it,or else.but it was funny when the other squad car put his front tire in the hole,so you see i have to be a wus like w8,ooppss sorry w8  drink to be merry.


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2001)

> w8lifter...tsk tsk tsk....a Canadian girl drinking Coors Light? I am speechless.



Well.....to be quite honest, I'll drink just about any kinda beer 

....and um, like tank here, I tend to get a li'l rowdy when under the influence


----------



## Dero (Dec 17, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Well.....to be quite honest, I'll drink just about any kinda beer
> ...


How's the knoggen today? Is it a bit thick??? Notice I'm whispering,just in case you have a  
SPLITTING HEADACHE!!!!!!!! 
ooooops!!  







Note to self... don't play with the size  of the words when people have hangovers,sheech,specially when it involves people that play frisbee with manhole covers...


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2001)

Yell all ya want....I don't get hangovers


----------



## Dero (Dec 17, 2001)

OK THEN...


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> OK THEN...



Hey, can you keep it down please!


----------



## Dero (Dec 17, 2001)

Hmmmmm,I was gonna invite a few friends of mine and we were gonna have a paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaty
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But if you are going to be like dat about it,were going home...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 17, 2001)

*Coors Light???* 

Are you all ill? 



j/k


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 18, 2001)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> *Coors Light???*
> 
> Are you all ill?



You're no better than them, Mr BUDWEISER!!!  Save yourself some money, I'll pour you some dirty dish water for free instead.


----------



## Frogger (Dec 18, 2001)

Never really cared for the taste of alcohol much. So its not a very hard thing to pass up.

_<-------wishes she wasnt such a control freak and would live alittle._


----------



## November (Dec 19, 2001)

I don't drink anymore.

However, when I did drink beer I noticed that my abs became rock solid for some reason and the next morning, I could feel my abs constricting.

I never understood that.


----------



## ballast (Dec 20, 2001)

That abs constricting thing is your stomach asking for more booze.LISTEN TO YOUR BODY!


----------



## dojdave11 (Dec 21, 2001)

Beer or 7 n 7's.


----------



## Chick (Dec 27, 2001)

*ouuu no*

NO I don't drink anykind of booze. Doesn't taste good to me. I drink water and coffee, that's it.


----------



## Pemburu (Dec 27, 2001)

I only drink water, tea, and coffee now.  

I used to get into trouble in the bars. When I was in the military.....I used to be the D. Driver because I rarely drank. The flight crew would ask me to drive them around fm bar to bar. No matter what, some intoxicated individual would come up to me and start telling his life long story. In the end, (it would always end this way)  his love would have recently left him for another dude.  At this point the guy would look at me like I was that dude and want to fight.  Why was that???

jc


----------

